# How experienced are you? (See explanation)



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Explanation*
Hugs/kisses from parents or other family members do not count

Select *all *that apply to you


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

None of these apply to me


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:ditto


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

All apply to me, but I've only had one boyfriend ever so I was not at all experienced with anything until I did start dating him.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

None apply


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

None apply.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

All of them but not since years ago, except for making out with someone, that tends to happen randomly when drinking is involved.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I put "I hugged" when I realized I have had a girlfriend (and could pick more than one thing). Yeah, having a _girl_friend isn't exactly what I wanted, haha, but I have had three. None of which were major relationships. I was pretty young for the first two, so I shouldn't count those, and then one in high school which was laaaame.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

All of the above yeayuuuuuuuh.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> All of the above yeayuuuuuuuh.


qft


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Woot! Got the first three down! :high5 :lol


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay, who's in the 10% who've never hugged yet have had sex/kissing/dates? Armless people, or just a really bad date?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

escorts only


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

:um I've hugged a guy and been on a date. That's depressing :blank


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hugged, kissed, made out, had a boyfriend. No date, no sex.


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

I did a whole bunch of all of that during the two long-term relationships I had before the time I turned 25. Since then, for the past 6 years, I have been too very, very, very single for most of that.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

All apply to me.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

I am very experienced in lovemaking. I borrow heavily from the Latin culture.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Hug is as far as I ever got.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Hugged, kissed and made out


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

All apply


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

A girl hugged me once.
It didn't count though because I didn't hug back, so none apply to me.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

All of the above.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

my anxiety doesn't really affect my relationships. It does a little, but nearly as much as it could. I clicked all but the last one. 

Of course, I lost my virginity when I was 14 (I REALLY wish I hadn't. I wasn't ready at all!), didn't have sex again until I was 16. Then again at 17. I wasn't a wore. But I wasn't a prude either...


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

_None of these apply to me_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Aphexfan said:


> Woot! Got the first three down! :high5 :lol


Same here, without the emoticons.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

All of the above except none of the above. I'm married.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

None apply to me, that I know of.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I've hugged, kissed (once), and had a "gf" (LDR), so I picked those three.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I've hugged people, some more awkward than others.

I still picked none of the above because I suck.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

None of the above.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

At age 35 . . . absolutely none of these apply to me (not even close).


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

fingertips said:


> I am very experienced in lovemaking. I borrow heavily from the Latin culture.


I laughed at this very hard.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

None of these apply to me


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've been hugged 3 times, 4 if you count the gay guy who hugged me. They were all with girls who lived in my dorm, on the day they moved out. I was one of the last to move out, so I helped them move their stuff to their car along with aforementioned gay guy, and before they left, they hugged us. It was the best day ever.

Haven't done anything else on the list though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Done everything.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

All apply, but the experiences never made me free of SA.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

All


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I've hugged a female friend, I will say this counts as it's better than my usual answer of nothing :boogie


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

None


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

Hugged and kissed, but I hated that kissing crap.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I’ve hugged
I’ve kissed 
I’ve been on a date 
I’ve made out with someone 
I’ve had a girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

First 5 apply to me.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

So I've had one girlfriend and kissed one other girl, and that makes me experienced? Sure I did 'all of the above' with said girlfriend but it was a one month relationship so I really don't feel experienced at all.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

None of the above. Well, I've hugged guys but purely in a friendship way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not applicable


----------



## InThe519 (Sep 21, 2009)

All of the above


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

I’ve hugged
I’ve kissed	
I’ve been on a date

that is all...


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Gotta say, I'm glad that the numbers are as high as they are! Way to go nearly half of us!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

danberado said:


> Gotta say, I'm glad that the numbers are as high as they are! Way to go nearly half of us!


Too bad for the other half of us.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I've had sex all of 3 times. But I've never had a serious boyfriend or real relationship.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

All apply


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I've hugged
I've kissed
I've made out with someone
I've had a girlfriend
I've had sex


Never been on a date.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

All the of the above except for the relationship bit, can't say I've actually been in love or had a serious relationship. Maybe that's up next.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

None of these apply to me....


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I've hugged, kissed, been on a date (in Denmark! :boogie), had a boyfriend, but no sex yet.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've had one friendly hug, that's all.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

All of the above. I've had a boyfriend for nearly 3 years. Lol.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Everything but the big S. :[


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

All of the above.


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

hugged, kissed, been on a date, and made out with someone. But I'm _far_ from experienced. I've never been in a relationship really and I've only done the things a few times.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Never been on a date or in a relationship. I've made out and did some things I'm not proud of doing with someone I regret ever associating with, so it pretty much cancels out since it was a terrible experience.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

There was this girl in middle school who would hug me everytime we meet and before departing. Sometimes she would even cling to my arm when we walk together. We were friends at some point but I had to move to another city. The last hug I got from her was on my last day from that school. She hugged my back, her arms wrapped over my shoulder, clinging to me for a long time like we would never seen each other again.

But I actually voted 'None' since I never hug back.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Done them all, would be great to do them all more often.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

Sadly I've done them all but the 2 i so desperately want and rather have done. Which would be going out on a date and having a boyfriend.

Would love to have a boyfriend to love and care for. :love Hasn't happened yet though.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I've hugged, I've kissed, I've made out and had sex.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

None of those apply to me.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I've hugged, I've kissed, I've been on a date....long ago. That's all.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

All of the above.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've had a bf, hugged, kissed, made out, and had sex


----------



## roxanne (Aug 25, 2011)

*not experienced*

I've only hugged. I wish I had a bf to love and care for too...


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

none of these apply to me. i have gotten nowhere with the opposite sex.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

All of the above... never really freed my life from SA at all


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

All apply to me.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I've hugged, kissed. Never had a real boyfriend (unless one for a month or so in 7th grade counts...?) The one "date" I went on really wasn't much of a date and he turned out to be a jerk so I suppose I've never been on a real date either... :|


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

all apply except the best one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Been there, done that.


----------

